# Dairy farm expenses



## odin1985 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys you know I'm trying to get an idea and form a financial plan for a new dairy farm in the us, probably Florida, I being wondering what are your associated expenses and how much are them?
Also how are they compared to the size of your operation


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

4 cows, 2 in lactation at a time with a short dry period and a short hectic period. Some of these items I know to the penny, some I don't. I will leave the actual costs blank because FL isn't MO. (And I am too lazy to get up and look). Plus, IIRC, you are talking on a larger scale. My market is also direct-to-consumer-raw-milk. Your market will affect your expenses. But you will at least have an idea of the kinds of expenses you will have. These are also just expenses. Not capital items like milkers, bulk-tanks, waterers, feeders, barns, fences, fridges, etc. Some are fixed expenses, some variable, some recurring, some start-up. I've included some utilities that are perhaps "not typical for farming", but omitted others that are typical for any business. This is from memory. I am probably forgetting something.

*Husbandry*
Hay: 1 round per week November-April. Free choice during the green months. 1 per month?
Mineral: 50lbs/2 weeks
Rations: 1 "bale" of Chaffhaye/day.
Veterinary: none as long as they are healthy. A lot if they aren't.
Water
Electric for fence.

*Milk Parlor*
Teat inflations: 2 sets/year
Teat Dip: 2 gallons/year 
Teat dip cups
Paper towels
Sanitary wipes, solutions, etc
CMT solution & kit
Strip cups
Milking system cleaning powder: 5 gallon bucket/year. (Not cheap)
Acid wash
A long handled brush
Baking soda
Water
Electric for milker

*Milk Room*
Filter pads
Stainless steel filters, funnels, pails,
Electricity for fridges & water heater (and space heaters for us Yanks)
Laundry service for rags
Dish detergent
1 gallon glass jars with lids (if your market is the raw milk marketed direct to consumer)
Water

Also, this "dairy" forum is generally geared towards the use of dairy, not the production of it. Although you will find that a lot of folks that produce dairy are often here because they also are trying to turn milk into butter/cheese/car-deodorizers, etc. So your questions are definitely not out of lime. However, the "cattle" forum has several people that are knowledgeable about dairy production. The general cattle knowledge shared there is also invaluable for dairy farming. Consider this an invite, not that one is necessary.


----------



## odin1985 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Its great to see how u all use everything, my plan ATM is to Florida, but still everything helps, and plus selling milk and also producing cheese is something I plan on


----------

